# Obedience competition debut



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Vasco made his debut in competitive obedience this weekend, and was SUCH a good boy. I was more concerned about him enjoying the experience than how he performed, but he actually did remarkably well, considering the level of distraction (super tight quarters, literally a three foot perimeter between ring boundary rope and wall, and said perimeter jam-packed with dogs and people).

Both his stays (1 minute sit, 2 minute down) were technically disqualified ... he went down in the sit-stay, and sat up in the down-stay, but he held the stays, which I was really pleased with.

There were a couple of poodles competing, and I continue to find it hilarious, poodles unable to restrain themselves from the poodle bounce, esp in comparison to the deadly serious BC's.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well done both of you! And you have to love the poodle bounce - where would we be without that exuberance.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY!! Good for you both. I am so happy he was such a good boy for you. A gigantic first step in a long time of joy and working together as a team.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm delighted for you and so proud of Vasco! Not an easy thing to do, to turn a blind eye to all the "sideline activity," especially for a curious, friendly poodle. Your positive training positively proved itself! _Congratulations!! I_ must say I find "the poodle bounce" very endearing, not a good in all instances I suppose, but endearing nonetheless. I'm so glad you two had such fun, and I adore how you measure success by Vasco having a good time of it. He's a lucky poodle to have you!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Way to go, Vasco!!!! At my training class, Finnegan will be in a stay and then suddenly take off running around the facility! He has done this so often that it is now referred to as pulling a Finnegan! Just the same, I would never want to squash his live for fun spirit!!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks to all ... it was a good experience for him. 

I like the poodle bounce too; I love watching happy dogs work. Even if it means future points off, I never correct the bounce.

There was a lovely black standard there in a lion clip who just cracked me up on his retrieve ... he POUNCED on the dumbbell, then pranced back to his handler with the proudest look on his face. Beautiful dog.

Kudos to Thurrock Dog Training Club, who were very welcoming and did a great job with a challenging venue.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Both his stays (1 minute sit, 2 minute down) were technically disqualified ... he went down in the sit-stay, and sat up in the down-stay, but he held the stays, which I was really pleased with.


Congratulations on a poised and happy debut! Do you get the opportunity to practice group stays in a class? Two things instructors can do (or you can do yourself) is to alternate dogs sitting or being down in the line; the other is to reverse the order of the sit and the down (this is done randomly anyway in Open B here in the U.S.). Both of these help the dog think about what his job at that moment is. You can also proof stays by bouncing balls nearby, simulating recalls and dumbbell throws in the next ring, etc. In my experience, poodles respond very well to proofing exercises--they see it as a game where you are trying to trick them, and they know they are too smart for that! 

I have also heard of having a dog practice a sit-stay on a bed or other soft comfy surface that might tempt him to lie down. I have also heard of handlers who stand their dogs between the sit and the down, so that the dog never "practices" going from a sit to a down.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> I have also heard of having a dog practice a sit-stay on a bed or other soft comfy surface that might tempt him to lie down. I have also heard of handlers who stand their dogs between the sit and the down, so that the dog never "practices" going from a sit to a down.


We do LOTS of proofing, but that is a great idea!

He's pretty solid on his stays (I can bounce/throw balls, jump over him, etc.), but not so solid on holding the position. I like the idea of proofing the position on the sofa.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> He's pretty solid on his stays (I can bounce/throw balls, jump over him, etc.), but not so solid on holding the position. I like the idea of proofing the position on the sofa.


I think this is partly a phenomenon of the dog thinking "she's usually happy when I do this, so why would she have a problem with it now?" Damn thinking poodles! 

What do you do when he changes position? I would calmly go over and repeat the original command (or better yet, the hand signal), then leave him again. Wait long enough to declare success, then end the exercise with him in the correct position. 

When I am training stays, I also return to the dog intermittently and treat, then go back to my distance position. Some people have the "judge" intermittently treat their dog when they move to out of sight stays.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats. its great that he did so well on his first time out.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations and good job for trying!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> I think this is partly a phenomenon of the dog thinking "she's usually happy when I do this, so why would she have a problem with it now?" Damn thinking poodles!


I think it is a case of a thinking poodle. He understands the concept of the stay, he can see the sense of it, he just doesn't (yet!) agree that it's important to hold the position as well. 

When he breaks position, I go back and put him back in position, then ask him to stay again. He will heave a sigh, in a sort of "oh, for heaven's sake, stop being so picky!" We play lots of stay games .... he stays, I hide a sock (inside) or he stays and I hide a toy in the long grass or behind a tree (outside). We practice stays EVERYWHERE. Post office, vet's office, while hiking, before he eats, etc.

Position in stays is a bit like his weaving in agility .... he'll do it, but he doesn't see the POINT :smile:.

He's young yet, so I'm not worried. More to work on! It is one of the challenging things about training a poodle ... my Golden never used to have an opinion about the relative merits or fun quotient of what I was asking!


----------

